
Emacs-niv: An Emacs package for replacing “你” with “妳” (female version of YOU) - caasi
https://github.com/gujiaxi/emacs-niv
======
chillacy
In my attempt to answer the question, why, I learned something interesting:

> The creation of gendered pronouns in Chinese was part of the May Fourth
> Movement to modernize Chinese culture, and specifically an attempt to assert
> sameness between Chinese and the European languages, which generally have
> gendered pronouns

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender-specific_and_gender-
neu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gender-specific_and_gender-
neutral_pronouns#Chinese)

So Chinese used to be gender neutral, then was made somewhat gender un-neutral
to match european languages in an age of colonialism. Meanwhile English has
been getting more gender neutral, as pronouns like the singular "they" became
widespread. So I'm still wondering why this project is trying to introduce
gender splits in a language that doesn't already have the baggage that English
has.

~~~
caasi
I think the point of the project is to arise the gender awareness by
emphasizing the un-neutrality literally. Since there are gender issues
especially in the field of technology, Silicon Valley as an example, female
needs more attention. <They work near bay area.> \-- <Shey work near bay
area.>

